# breeding



## bubba31 (Oct 18, 2009)

is there a program you can use to keep track of ur breeding or is it just pen and paper.


----------



## contraria (Nov 9, 2009)

KinTraks is wary good.


----------



## EmtheFishLady (Nov 12, 2009)

http://mouserydatabase.com/


----------

